# Questionnaire 2.0



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is my questionnaire that finally rolls out. It is to a large part made by me, with a lot of assistance and contribution of a fair amount of other people.

*Contributors to this Questionnaire:* @_Spades_, @_arkigos_, @_NighTi_, @_Ellis Bell_, @_Herp_.
*Beta Testers:* @_FreeBeer_, @_NighTi_, @_amatsuki_, @_DJeter_, @_asellus_
(I sure hope I didn't miss someone important)

So please, feel free to fill out this questionnaire! (*but do it in a new thread and not this one*) :happy:

*Please only use this thread to discuss the questionnaire itself and not to post your answers.*



1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.



2. What type(s) do you usually score as on tests?



3. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Choose 2 photos and look at each for as long as you feel that you need. Copy and paste the photos here (or write the link like example: www[dot]flickr[dot]com/photos/jacoboson/8697480741/in/explore-2013-05-01), and write your impression of each of them.



4. You are on the clock to fix something, a friend of yours sits beside you and gives a lot of interesting ideas, none of them actually help or are related to your situation, but they are still something you find interesting. What is your reaction? What do you say? What do you do? What's your train of thought?



5a. What are some of your most important values? 



5b. Can they change? What would be the reason if they changed?



6. You are in a car with some other people, the people in the car are talking. Someone makes a claim that you see as immoral/rude/cruel. What is your inward reaction? What do you think? What do you say?



7. a) What activities energizes you the most? Why?



7. b) What activities drains you the most? Why?



8. Do you believe you are introverted or extraverted? Why do you believe that? (Please be as detailed as possible)



9. Please describe yourself, what do you see as your greatest strengths and what do you see as your greatest weaknesses?



10. Please describe yourself when you are feeling stressed. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.



11. What is your "soft spot" (the area that makes you upset if people mess with)?



12. What are most of the ideas/thoughts you get generally centered around (try to expand your answers as much as possible)?



13. What's your opinion of getting frequent feedback on what you do? (Someone pointing out what is good, what is bad, what and how to improve) Is there a limit to how often you want feedback? If so, what is the limit?



14. Anything beyond what has been discussed that you would like to add?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

I can't imagine 12 being a very good question. If the person has little thought about cognitive functions when answering, he/she might not say anything useful (or if they do know a lot, they may be biased). Just "I think a lot about my painting, blablabla," instead of "my thoughts center around my past experiences and environments." (Si)

I think the question is on the right track, just maybe worded a bit differently to get the type of answer we're looking for.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> I can't imagine 12 being a very good question. If the person has little thought about cognitive functions when answering, he/she might not say anything useful (or if they do know a lot, they may be biased). Just "I think a lot about my painting, blablabla," instead of "my thoughts center around my past experiences and environments." (Si)
> 
> I think the question is on the right track, just maybe worded a bit differently to get the type of answer we're looking for.


How exactly would you like to see it changed? (I personally got a very casual view on this question and see it more as supporting what the earlier questions have said rather than defining. It's a bit like a "anymore we should know?" question.)


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> How exactly would you like to see it changed? (I personally got a very casual view on this question and see it more as supporting what the earlier questions have said rather than defining. It's a bit like a "anymore we should know?" question.)


Well, it depends on the intended role of the question. If it's more meant to be how you describe it, then I think it's fine as it is. But, my thought process was that it was asking "okay, in your opinion _how _do you think?" What are your thoughts based around? Past experiences, intangible processes and abstractions things like that. I'm not good with words, but in that case I would ask something like "Think about your thought process when making decisions. What are your focuses on in terms of the cognition?" And maybe even give them a question to decide, so it will be easier for them. 

But, like I said, it's fine IMO if that's its intended role in the questionnaire. I was misunderstanding.

*EDIT: *Sorry to be nit-picky, but 'casual thoughts' is kind of a subjective way to put it. It might just be me, but I had to think for a few seconds before I got what you meant. I don't know how else to word it though. Kind of a hard thing to explain.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Well, it depends on the intended role of the question. If it's more meant to be how you describe it, then I think it's fine as it is. But, my thought process was that it was asking "okay, in your opinion _how _do you think?" What are your thoughts based around? Past experiences, intangible processes and abstractions things like that. I'm not good with words, but in that case I would ask something like "Think about your thought process when making decisions. What are your focuses on in terms of the cognition?" And maybe even give them a question to decide, so it will be easier for them.
> 
> But, like I said, it's fine IMO if that's its intended role in the questionnaire. I was misunderstanding.


Well yes, it has a more descriptive role. I want to approach things from many different vectors and this question is supposed to take a very shallow approach. Se users might be more inclined to discuss adventure, Ne users all their ideas.

It was something my NF ex pointed out to me that also made me think about making this question; that all my ideas are about things and not people. (I dismissed it at the time because I believed I was an INFJ, but it has more credibility now that I know that I'm an INTJ).
So I thought, "what the hell, what will be lost by trying, it's not like it takes a lot of time and at the worst you might get some answers from some people that might help".

I have been thinking about removing it tho.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Well yes, it has a more descriptive role. I want to approach things from many different vectors and this question is supposed to take a very shallow approach. Se users might be more inclined to discuss adventure, Ne users all their ideas.
> 
> It was something my NF ex pointed out to me that also made me think about making this question; that all my ideas are about things and not people. (I dismissed it at the time because I believed I was an INFJ, but it has more credibility now that I know that I'm an INTJ).
> So I thought, "what the hell, what will be lost by trying, it's not like it takes a lot of time and at the worst you might get some answers from some people that might help".
> ...


I understand now. I think it could be a helpful question then, but still worded differently to get that kind of response. Like "I think about my painting."


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> I understand now. I think it could be a helpful question then, but still worded differently to get that kind of response. Like "I think about my painting."


Yea, added "(try to expand your answers as much as possible)"
In which case the answer could be "I think about my painting a lot because it is very important to me"


Truth is tho, you can never completely avoid people who answer in a completely useless way.
like
"7. a) What activities energizes you the most? Why?
I am energized by being alone because I am an introvert"
or something like that.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Just a reminder: If anyone wants me to either fix or change something then I only have about 10 hours remaining before I can't edit the original post anymore.

Also, I've asked for this questionnaire to be stickied.


----------



## Dunno (May 11, 2013)

Sooooo, sorry for posting and then deleting. I was in a bad mood when I wrote this and sleep deprived. Suffice it to say though, that I filled out this form in extensive detail, and i prefer it not just lying around due to the very in depth details that were described at length. If the OP wants to see it, I'll do so. pm if desired. 

ps: helped me figure out that I'm actually Ni Fe Ti Se = INFJ. 

Thanks,


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

Alright then, filling this up tonight or tomorrow. New questionnaire with the best typers around as the contributers. <3

P.S. @_Acerbusvenator_ You can still ask the mod to change the OP in the future. No rush. (I think you already knew that tho)

Do we have to look at two pictures for the sake of consistency?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Blue Screen of Feels said:


> Do we have to look at two pictures for the sake of consistency?


I'm on my phone, so I'll give the short answer: yes, but also because a Se user for example might give a Ne-ish answer to the first, but a clear Se answer to the second.


----------



## jake2031 (Nov 10, 2013)

nice questonaer thanks


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> 4. You are on the clock to fix something, a friend of yours sits beside you and gives a lot of interesting ideas, none of them actually help or are related to your situation, but they are still something you find interesting. What is your reaction? What do you say? What do you do? What's your train of thought?


Do you mean I am physically fixing something like a heater or a microwave?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

uncertain said:


> Do you mean I am physically fixing something like a heater or a microwave?


Not specifically, but that was what I had in my head when I wrote it.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Not specifically, but that was what I had in my head when I wrote it.


I made it a toaster when I filled the question.


----------



## Anon317 (Oct 16, 2013)

where to answer , link please ^^"


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Copy the questionnaire
make your own thread for being typed.
Post the questionnaire there.
answer it.
post the thread.


----------



## Thiago Dias (Apr 6, 2015)

My answers: htt p://personalitycafe. com/myers-briggs-forum/542442-whats-my-personality-type-my-answers-questionnaire-2-0-a.html#post17308162

(Just remove the spaces, I'm not allowed to post links)


----------

